# TAJIMA Neo how to put design low on cap front



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello  We have been making hats for a long time and so far have escaped without having to make these... now I have to. Please give me some tips on how to get my machine to let me sew low on the cap front like the pic.
Now don't start this "custom hat stitched before construction" talk. I know for a FACT this was not. I assume it is some setting...but if I get too low when tracing my machine screams OVER LIMIT and I have to come up on the hat. 

HELP!!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Tajima does have a machine that can do this


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

binki said:


> Tajima does have a machine that can do this


 
OK...do you know of a setting on mine so I can? Or is it just a matter of putting the cap on the frame sideways? A little more help.. lol


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you have 270 frames? That doesn't look like anything unusually low on the cap.

For the design on back we would just use our clamps or a small hoop, not the hat driver.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Liberty said:


> Do you have 270 frames? That doesn't look like anything unusually low on the cap.
> 
> For the design on back we would just use our clamps or a small hoop, not the hat driver.


What is a 270 frame?

As for the back.. I got that. I will use my trusty clamp for that.

And yes, I don't think it looks super low but, if you have done these, do you put the hat on the hat hoop/frame sideways? I just need some technique advice    Thanks in advance


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Contact your tajima rep. It is a feature on the new machines


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Change from your "cap"setting to "flats". The machine doesn't really know what frame you really have on it. Of course, with flats, it gives you a much larger field so you have to trace. That is what the cap setting does. It limits your sewing field so you can't have an accident.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Change from your "cap"setting to "flats". The machine doesn't really know what frame you really have on it. Of course, with flats, it gives you a much larger field so you have to trace. That is what the cap setting does. It limits your sewing field so you can't have an accident.


Now that's the kind of answer I was looking for!! Thank you very much for the much needed advice. So I am assuming I need to be careful on this setting...


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

wonderchic said:


> Now that's the kind of answer I was looking for!! Thank you very much for the much needed advice. So I am assuming I need to be careful on this setting...



Exactly. I think the "cap" setting limits your sewing field, but "flats" makes it to be the full sewing field, so you have to trace to make sure. You also have to rotate your design 180 degrees. By the way, I NEVER use the "cap" setting.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, changing it to Flats will eliminate the sizing constrains on the caps, but there is a reason why there is a CAP setting on the machine.
Hirsch guy have told me that the machine actually compensates for the roundness of the cap when in the cap mode and that the stitches should come out crisper and cleaner that when set on flats and embroidering on caps.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

DKgrafix said:


> Yes, changing it to Flats will eliminate the sizing constrains on the caps, but there is a reason why there is a CAP setting on the machine.
> Hirsch guy have told me that the machine actually compensates for the roundness of the cap when in the cap mode and that the stitches should come out crisper and cleaner that when set on flats and embroidering on caps.



Not saying you are wrong, but my rep never mentioned that. He told me not to worry about changing it to caps because the only thing it did was automatically flip the image (I think he said that, it was several years ago) and put on size restraint in place.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Not saying you are wrong, but my rep never mentioned that. He told me not to worry about changing it to caps because the only thing it did was automatically flip the image (I think he said that, it was several years ago) and put on size restraint in place.


You can try to switch it to CAP mode and load the design without flipping it. You'll sew it........NOT FLIPPED. (Do not ask me how I know  )

On NEO 2


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

DKgrafix said:


> You can try to switch it to CAP mode and load the design without flipping it. You'll sew it........NOT FLIPPED. (Do not ask me how I know  )
> 
> On NEO 2




Hmmmmmmmmmm, I wonder how you know? 

I guess it doesn't automatically flip it. I wasn't sure if told me that. I never use the cap mode on my Tajima Neo 2.


----------

